# Gog Magog Golf Course Cambridge



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 19, 2018)

I won a 4 ball voucher for Gog Magog in the H4h auction this year.  When reading on the Gog's website that the course was on chalk I decided tp play this year rather than wait for next season.  I contacted the club and was immediately impressed with the response which was quick, polite and helpful, so a day was easily arranged.

We played on Friday December 14th, The Gog's has two courses, The Old and The Wendlebury, we were told when arranging that the Old would be closed for a seniors turkey trot so the newer Wendlebury course would be for us.  Good choice !!

Four of us arrived and our first point of contact was the assistant in the Pro Shop, he was friendly and courteous and even better had our details in the book, he said to just go off when ready but we might have to wait a bit on the 1st tee.  We decided to have a coffee first, then a warm up on the range.  We met a couple of members on the range and they too were welcoming and friendly, so off to the first tee, once again friendly members chatted to us (we had to wait for two groups to tee off ahead of us), asked us where we were from and advised us to keep an eye as to where they went when leaving greens so that we would not get lost, no need as the course was very well signposted.

We played off the yellow tee's but in reality with the cold conditions it didn't detract from our enjoyment of the course, the rough had been sensibly cut back for the winter season which improved things in our opinion, bunkers were in great shape and well placed, the large greens were not thankfully at their quickest as there are some very undulating ones which I suspect will be 'tricky' when faster.

As we progressed through the round we were constantly impressed by the variety of holes and the clever course layout, there are some great par 3's and some challenging par 4's & 5's.  I won't go into hole specific reviews here suffice to say that there is not a poor hole on the course.

Once finished we went for a beer and a sandwich in the clubhouse and once again we greeted by very friendly staff and members.

In conclusion, we are now seeking to organise a day for next year when we can play both courses, so if you get the chance go play the Gog's you will not be disappointed.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 19, 2018)

I played a round on the old course last spring with a friend who's a member.

At the time, the clubs in my neck of the woods (Herts) were horrible muddy things due to the wet winter. Gogs was fantastic, lovely grass on the fairways and the greens ran well. Will definitely be heading back up after Christmas to get the mud off my shoes.

Nice clubhouse, friendly staff and decent practice area too.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 19, 2018)

Played there earlier in the year and really enjoyed the course. Only issue was that there were sand wasps or something like that in the bunkers. Basically they build nests in the face of bunkers. Never heard of them before and never want to see them again.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 19, 2018)

Love Gogs, both courses and the whole set up. Would join there if we lived a bit nearer and didn't have to negotiate the A14 to Cambridge!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 19, 2018)

pendodave said:



			I played a round on the old course last spring with a friend who's a member.

At the time, the clubs in my neck of the woods (Herts) were horrible muddy things due to the wet winter. Gogs was fantastic, lovely grass on the fairways and the greens ran well. Will definitely be heading back up after Christmas to get the mud off my shoes.

Nice clubhouse, friendly staff and decent practice area too.
		
Click to expand...

My home course is in Herts and drains pretty well for the region, however my push trolley came back from the Gog's cleaner than when it went.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 19, 2018)

Played the Wendlebury, Masters weekend this year on the Monday after very heavy rain the night before, as you, wouldn't know it on the course. Likewise all staff and members very welcoming .
Looking forward to playing there next year in Midlands Seniors Pairs comp on the Old Course.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 19, 2018)

I lived in St Neots for 6 months and always intended to get over to Gog for a game as I'd heard lots of good things but unfortunately never managed it


----------

